# K-Grip Siphon Spray Gun aka Critter Spray Gun



## North40

I've had mine for almost a year, and just started using it. I really like it! It won't replace my HVLP, but for small jobs, it's hard to beat the fast setup and cleanup, and I can get a decent finish with it.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I have owned a Critter for a few years and I love it. It's easy to clean, and sprays great. I have had nothing but good results with it. It does have allot of over spray, but I usually use it outside or in my garage with a mask so it really isn't a problem.


----------



## Dusty56

? Is the overspray not controllable by adjusting the pressure ?" I've been thinking about getting one of these , but if it isn't adjustable , what good is it ? Thanks for any info you can supply : )


----------



## mgradwohl

You can adjust the pressure down, which will give you less 'bounce' but then the material needs to be thinner as well.

I've had no problem just 'guessing' with latex and mixing in water until it looks right to me.


----------



## North40

Because it's a siphon gun instead of pressure feed or gravity feed, a certain amount of pressure is required to create the siphon. You can adjust the pressure down to a certain point to reduce blow-back (bounce, overspray), but it only goes so far. This is not the gun for large jobs or poorly ventilated areas, but it certainly has its uses.


----------



## baller

do you have the porter cable 150psi pancake? they say air req is [email protected] (whatever that is at 40) but my PC pancake is rated something like 2.5, is that ok you think? that sucker is louddd


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Chris I use it with my Porter Cable 150PSI pancake compressor and it works just fine. I use an in line desiccant moisture remover and I usually set the pressure at the compressor at around 38-40 PSI so by the time it gets to the gun its a little lower. I have sprayed water based paint with it, which I thin down slightly and I also add a little Flowatrol as well. The pattern it sprays is round, and kinda small so I wouldn't use it on a large spraying job, but for shelves, small furniture and cabinetry it works great. I have also sprayed water based poly with it and it worked really great for that. I am going to purchase another one for just spraying laquer..I have yet to try this and I am wondering if I will get the same results as the paint???


----------



## Dusty56

Thank you Gentlemen for the feedback : ) Happy Holidays to all !


----------



## azor

How do you go about determining viscosity [big word] of finishes you would wish to spray with the critter? I've also tried using air brushes for small projects. Does anyone have experience with that approach, i.e, how to thin out the finish/paint for spraying?


----------



## bamboo

After reading all the positive reviews of the critter spray gun, I finally bought one recently from Amazon. I tried to test it with water and for some reasons, nothing comes out. I have a Bostitch 1.5 HP 6 gal 2.7 cfm @90 psi and 3.4 cfm @40 psi. I tried it at various pressures ranging from 30 psi to 60 psi, and nothing comes out. Does anybody has any idea if I have done anything wrong? Thanks


----------



## 33706

Thumbs up on the 'Critter'! I finally got to use mine, a Christmas gift from Lee Valley which the LOML gave me. I was using a heavy-bodied alkyd paint, and it performed flawlessly right out of the box, with a great-looking finish. Nice part was, I was using my decrepit, 25-year-old 3/4 Campbell-Hausfield compressor with a max of probably 2 cfm (because it was already outside) and it cycled only occaisionally while the gun was in use. Ya gotta get one of those Critters! perfect for those small jobs.


----------



## wesday

Has anyone found or tried to find a replacement nipple for the critters? I know you can purchase a "kit" from Critter, but I refuse to pay $20 for $1 worth of parts. The tube is easily enough made, and the gasket last about 30 seconds, so all I am interested in is the nipple. I can't see it being a proprietary part….but maybe it is. I have about 5 of these and just keep different colors of thinned latex in them.

Thanks in advance
Wes


----------

